# Cube LTD Race 2009 - "Erstling" Kaufberatung



## Eagle1982 (6. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich habe hier nix falsches gemacht, indem ich einen neuen Thread geöffnet habe, aber leider sind meine Fragen bzgl. eines Cube LTD Race noch nicht gestillt 

Ich fange mit dem Biken erst an und habe mich einmal die letzten 4 Wochen intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Als klare Hinweise las ich immer: um 1.000,- EUR gibt's anständige Hardtails, Fullys erst lieber ab 1.500 - 2.000 EUR. Da ich mehr als um die 1.000 EUR nicht ausgeben will, fiel meine Wahl also auf Hardtails, für den Taunus im FFM rum sollte das auch erstmal langen.

Da ich wie gesagt neu mit dem Biken beginne, musste ein Radhersteller mit Händlernetz her - ergo fiel die Wahl auf Cube, solides Unternehmen und breites Händlernetz (obwohl ich das Race noch in keinem aktuellen Bike-Magazin im Test finden konnte...leider!).

Meine Fragen nun bzgl. des Cube Race:

1) Ist die Ausstattung für den Preis ok (bzgl. Schaltung, Laufradsatz)? Radon und Canyon bieten da ja mehr, aber die sparen sich durch Direktvertrieb ja die Händlermarge . Nur das Bulls Copperhead scheint noch eine etwas bessere Ausstattung zu haben (komplett XT)...was meint ihr? Die Gabel und die Bremsen scheinen ja laut Forenberichten/Testberichten sehr gut zu sein.

2) Wie steif ist der Rahmen bzw. die Rahmenqualität in der Preisklasse? Soll ja eines der wichtigsten Elemente beim Bike sein.

3) Wie ist die Geometrie beim Cube Race? Habe da zwar mal draufgesessen und nen paar Runden gedreht, kann aber schwer beurteilen, ob das nun "Einsteiger-geeignet" ist oder nicht. Von der Sitzhaltung her war ich eigentlich zufrieden (sofern ich das als Neuling beurteilen kann). 20" passen perfekt von der Höhe (bin 1,88m groß, 85kg Gewicht). Ich würde mit dem Rad im Taunus rumfahren, sicher eher sportlich, aber es darf auch mal ne gemütliche Fahrradtour über Feld- und Schotterwege sein !

3) Kann man hinten ne 18er Bremsscheibe nachträglich montieren? Habe in der letzten Bike gelesen, dass mitunter besser ist, wenn man häufiger abschüssiger unterwegs ist.

4) Zukunft: Lohnt es sich, das Bike aufzurüsten oder eher ein Neukauf in der Preisklasse? Laut dem Cube Händler in FFM wäre die einzige sinnvolle Investition ein besserer Laufradsatz (da hier wohl der gößte Qualitäts- und Gewichtsunterschied ist).

5) Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Cube Händler in FFM  - Montimare Bike Shop? Laut deren Aussage ist am Preis nix zu machen (evtl. nen Schloss gratis dazu), dafür aber kostenlose Erstinspektion und Einstell-Arbeiten. Hört sich fair an, zumal die sagten, dass Kleinigkeiten auch so repariert werden.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir Antworten zu oben genannten Fragen geben könntet, denn das www und die Bike Magazine (Bike, Mountain Bike) haben mir nur bedingt weiterhelfen können !

Liebe Grüße

Markus


----------



## Racer87 (6. April 2009)

Ich versuch mal auf deine Fragen zu antworten. Vieles hast du ja anscheinend schon selbst geschaut und hier im Forum gelesen.
Ich denk für deine Bedürfnisse passt ein Hardtail und wenn du in 2 oder 3 Jahren merkst, dass es dir nicht mehr reicht, kannst du dir immernoch ein Fully kaufen. Für 1000 bekommst du auf jeden Fall was anständiges.

1.Mit Sicherheit bekommst du bei nem Versender eine etwas besser Austattung. Dafür hast du aber (wenn du einen guten Händler hast) gute Beratung und vielleicht auch da nen Preisnachlass. Oder er repariert dir mal was kostenlos. Grad wenn du noch keine Erfahrung hast, sicher ein Vorteil. Über das Bulls kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber die Ausstattung des Cubes is super ok für den Preis. Gabel, Bremsen und Antrieb sind hochwertiger Standard in der Preisklasse.

2. Hab grad mal gesucht und leider keine Steifigkeitswerte gefunden. Denk aber auch hier, dass der Rahmen steif genug ist. Sicher kein leichtgewicht, was du aber für en Preis nicht bekommst. 

3. Die Geometrie sollte passen. Is denk ich ne gute Mischung aus tourenfreundlich und schon auch mal einer schnelleren Tour bis hin zu nem Marathoneinsatz. Wenn du dich wohl fühlst, is eh nix falsch. Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit, dich mal auf andere Bikes zu setzen, dann merkst du auch den Unterschied.

4. (ja, nach 3 kommt nicht nochmal 3  ) Das geht nicht. Also es geht vielleicht, der Rahmen ist aber von Cube nur bis zu einer Bremsscheibengröße von 160 mm zugelassen. Ob mans wirklich braucht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich wieg weniger und ich brauchs nicht.

5. Das Bike hat auf jeden Fall Tuningpotenzial. Mit nem besseren Laufradsatz kann man fast immer was machen. Aber bei dem Race kannst du auch andere Kleinteile nach und aufrüsten. Wenn du merkst, dass dir Gewicht ganz wichtig ist, wird irgendwann ein Neukauf mit nem leichten Rahmen sinnvoll sein. Wenn du einfach Touren fahren willst, kannst du das Bike nach und nach etwas aufrüsten, was aber nicht notwenidg wäre.

6. Mein Bruder hat ne Zeit lang in FFM gewohnt. Ich werd ihn mal fragen, bei welchem Händler er war und wie zufrieden er mit dem war. Schreib dir dann ne PN, wenn er was weiß. Erstinspektion und kleine Reparaturen müssen drin sein, bei vielen bekommst du auch etwas Rabat beim Neukauf.


Is alles nur meine Meinung. Bin selber 8 Jahre lang ein LTD von Cube gefahren und hatte nie Probleme. Zu meinem Reacion jetzt is trotzdem ein Unterschied, aber für Einsteiger is das LTD perfekt.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen. Sonst einfach fragen, dafür is das Forum da. Vielleicht bekommst du auch noch Erfahrungen von Leuten, die das LDT Race selbst haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle1982 (7. April 2009)

Hi Racer87,

lieben Dank für dein ausführliches Feedback! Das Cube scheint doch keine so schlechte Entscheidung zu sein , optisch finde ich es auf jeden Fall schon einmal super schön (würde mich für die schwarze Version entscheiden, die soll ja auch kratzresistenter sein als eine lackierte Version)!

Noch eine Frage zum Tuningpotenzial: du sagtest, auch andere Kleinteile ließen sich (sinnvoll) aufrüsten - an welche hast du da denn gedacht? Ich denke leichtere Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau etc. machen eher weniger Sinn, da man da bereits für leichtere Versionen ordentlich tief in die Tasche greifen muss - für das Geld lohnt sich dann eher wie von dir bereits erwähnt ein "leichterer" Neukauf .

Freue mich auch weiterhin auf Feedback, Leute die bereits Erfahrung mit dem Race haben (am Besten 2009er Modell), dürfen diese gerne mit mir teilen !


----------



## smutbert (7. April 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> ...
> 4. (ja, nach 3 kommt nicht nochmal 3  ) Das geht nicht. Also es geht vielleicht, der Rahmen ist aber von Cube nur bis zu einer Bremsscheibengröße von 160 mm zugelassen
> ....



stimmt nicht, laut CUBE ist der LTD-Rahmen seit 2008 bis 180mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen (laut einer Antwort per email von CUBE sind die Angaben auf der HP veraltet)


----------



## Eagle1982 (7. April 2009)

smutbert schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, laut CUBE ist der LTD-Rahmen seit 2008 bis 180mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen (laut einer Antwort per email von CUBE sind die Angaben auf der HP veraltet)



Das hört sich doch gut an - nur kann man ne 18er Scheibe einfach so nachrüsten, oder muss da die Befestigung des Bremsklotzes am Rahmen auch geändert werden bzw. eine besondere Vorrichtung zur Befestigung nachgerüstet werden (schließlich rutscht der Bremsklotz ja nach "oben", wenn ne größere Scheibe drauf ist, oder?)?


----------



## audioTom (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das bei deinem Gewicht eine 180er Scheibe unbedingt von nöten wäre. Die 160er reicht da dicke aus, grad jetzt als "Noch-Einsteiger". 

Was das Tuning angeht hast du schon richtig erkannt: für 0,5kg Gewichtsersparnis muss man schon verdammt tief in die Tasche greifen, da nehm ich lieber selbst 0,5KG ab


----------



## Dortmunder79 (7. April 2009)

Hi

ich hab mein LTD Race 2007 gekauft gekaufdt und dies bis heute nicht bereut. Es ist ein tolles bike das gut läuft und alles mit macht.

Der Rahmen ist stabil und Grundsolide, mit fast 2kg gewicht bei 20" aber auch recht schwer, aber sehr steif. Ich hab 95kg bei 1.85m und das steckt der Rahmen locker weg, auch Drops und schnelleres Gelände fahr ich damit ohne das Gefühl zu bekommen das das bike irgendwo an seine Sicherheitsgrenzen kommt.

Was die 2009 Geometrie angeht kann ich nichts sagen, da sie sich geändert hat zu meinem Modell. Federweg ist größer, Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind aber die selben dadurch ist der Rahmen komplett neu. Ich vermute das dies der allgemeine Trend hinzu mehr federweg ist und Cube dort mit gegangen ist ohne den Einsatzbereich des LTD Race zu verändern.

Die aussattung ist für den Preis sehr gut, da es sich ja um ein Händlerbike handelt, Stevens und co. beispielsweise bieten dort weniger. Versender sicher mehr aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das wenn man mit einem Versenderbike zu einem Örtlichen Händler kommt immer mehr für arbeiten zahlt als mit einem dort bekauften Bike.

Ich hab über die Zeit, Schaltung und Antrieb auf einen XT/XTR Mix umgebaut und einen etwas hochwertigeren Laufradsatz montiert. Alle Veränderungen mit gebrauchten Teilen hier aus dem Forum gemacht und somit kein halbes Vermögen dafür aufwenden müssen und es hat sich immer positiv bemerkbar gemacht. 

Fazit ist für mich das LTD Race ist ein gutes bis sehr gutes Bike für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene, das auch Potential nach oben hat und ein langer Begleiter beim Sport ist der immer freude bereitet. Daher kann ich es nur empfehlen. 

Noch zum Schluß. Nein ich arbeite nicht bei Cube und habe auch sonst keine finanziellen oder matriellen Vorteile durch diese Rezension. Leider

Ich hoffe der Post war hilfreich. Ansonsten klick dich mal >hier< durch.


----------



## Racer87 (7. April 2009)

smutbert schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, laut CUBE ist der LTD-Rahmen seit 2008 bis 180mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen (laut einer Antwort per email von CUBE sind die Angaben auf der HP veraltet)



Ok, da kenn ich ich nur die Aussage auf der Homepage, aber gut zu wissen.

Mit Kleinteilen mein ich schon auch Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau. Weiß nicht genau, was die wiegen, aber wenn man unbedingt tunen will is da was machbar.....mit viel Geld, also stellt sich die Frage, obs sinnvoll ist (bitte keine Diskussion darüber).
Ein Teil, bei dem man fast automatisch und ganz einfach Gewicht sparen kann, ist die Kassette. Wenn die abgefahren ist, einfach ne XT drauf und schon hast du mit relativ wenig Geld 100 Gramm gespart. Auch hier kann man sich streiten, fahren kannst du mit der anderen genauso gut. 
Oder du machst es, wie Gewichtsfetischisten aus den 90ern und schneidest einzelne Stollen von deinen Reifen raus. Kostet sicher nix, außer vielleicht Fahrspaß  (is mir nur grad so eingefallen....)


----------



## Nafets190 (7. April 2009)

Bedenken das du, bevor es losgeht noch in einen Helm und passende Kleindung investieren solltest.


----------



## relic81 (7. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

@Eagle1987: Vielen Dank für den Thread!!! Ich stehe aktuell auch kurz davor mir ein Hardtail kaufen und das Ltd Race kam auch bei mir in die engere Auswahl! 
Bin selber noch Einsteiger und mehr wie 1000 Euro hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht vor zu investieren. Alternativ gefällt mir auch das Grand Canyon 6.0 ganz gut, aber ich werde wohl auch eher zu nem Bike vom freundlichen Händler bzw. Mechaniker um die Ecke greifen. 
Gelegentliche Streifzüge durch den Taunus (wohne noch nicht allzu lange dort) haben mich überzeugt, dass mein derzeitiges Crossrad nicht unbedingt das richtige Gefährt dafür ist, d.h. es muss Ersatz her!  Also falls du dir das Teil in der nächsten Zeit zulegst, sag doch einfach mal bescheid ob du zufrieden bist und wie dein erster Eindruck so ist! wäre super!  

@ALL: Vielen Dank für die (auch für mich) sehr hilfreichen Antworten! 

Weiß jemand vl. welche Naben und Innenlager Cube in das ltd race verbaut?

greetz!


----------



## Eagle1982 (7. April 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Ein Teil, bei dem man fast automatisch und ganz einfach Gewicht sparen kann, ist die Kassette. Wenn die abgefahren ist, einfach ne XT drauf und schon hast du mit relativ wenig Geld 100 Gramm gespart. Auch hier kann man sich streiten, fahren kannst du mit der anderen genauso gut.
> Oder du machst es, wie Gewichtsfetischisten aus den 90ern und schneidest einzelne Stollen von deinen Reifen raus. Kostet sicher nix, außer vielleicht Fahrspaß  (is mir nur grad so eingefallen....)


Cool, das mit der Kassette wusste ich gar nicht, dass da so viel Gewicht drin steckt! Krass! Das lohnt auf jeden Fall mal! Das mit den Stollen klingt interessant, brauche ich da ne spezielle Schere und vor allem - welche Stollen genau muss ich entfernen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle1982 (7. April 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Bedenken das du, bevor es losgeht noch in einen Helm und passende Kleindung investieren solltest.



Yep, das ist vorgemerkt! Habe schon ne Liste mit Dingen gemacht, die da noch von Nöten sind (Flasche, Halter, Schloss, kleine Satteltasche, Helm, Schuhe, Clickies, Shorts & Hemd, Handschuhe, Schutzbleche, etc.). Rechne da nochmal mit so 400-500 EUR. So 1.500 EUR fürs "Komplett-Glücklich-Paket" sind drin!

Eine Frage noch: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ergon Griffen gemacht? Wäre wohl ne gute Investition....


----------



## Eagle1982 (7. April 2009)

relic81 schrieb:


> Alternativ gefällt mir auch das Grand Canyon 6.0 ganz gut, aber ich werde wohl auch eher zu nem Bike vom freundlichen Händler bzw. Mechaniker um die Ecke greifen. Also falls du dir das Teil in der nächsten Zeit zulegst, sag doch einfach mal bescheid ob du zufrieden bist und wie dein erster Eindruck so ist! wäre super!
> 
> Weiß jemand vl. welche Naben und Innenlager Cube in das ltd race verbaut?
> 
> greetz!


Ja, das hat in den Testberichten der Bike und Mountain Bike sehr gut abgeschnitten, aber halt Versand mit Service der gaaaaaanz weit weg iss...das mit den Naben/Innenlagern sowie nähere Infos zum Laufrad wären cool. Laufrad scheint ne Sonderanfertigung für Cube zu sein oder? Any idea was die Laufräder komplett wiegen?


----------



## pero38 (7. April 2009)

Hallo!
Kann dir das RACE nur empfehlen TOP BIKE für einsteiger und fortgeschrittenem,es lohnt sich das bike nach und nach zu erleichtern oder man fährt es einfach wie es ist! Es hat auch mit den orginal verbauten parts einen super vortrieb und ist absolut tourentauglich!
Besitze selber ein RACE 08 aber nicht mehr im orginal zustand!
Solltest du dir eines zulegen wirst du eine menge spass damit haben!


----------



## Eagle1982 (8. April 2009)

relic81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> @Eagle1987: Vielen Dank für den Thread!!! Ich stehe aktuell auch kurz davor mir ein Hardtail kaufen und das Ltd Race kam auch bei mir in die engere Auswahl!




Hier der Testbericht des Cube LTD Team aus der akutellen Trekking Bike 2/2009 - Zitat: "Das Cube sorgte für ein Grinsen im Gesicht der Tester. Es zeigte bestes Fahrverhalten, steigt nicht auf am Berg, klebt am Boden, ist leichtfüßig und wendig, seine Lenkung präzise, die Sitzposition optimal. Alle Komponenten funktionieren harmonisch im Zusammenspiel." 

Hinweis zu den Testbedingungen/Strecke:
Asphalt, Naturstraßen, feine, grobe, feste und lose Schotterwege, Wiesenpfade, dazu kurvige wie gerade Steigungen und Abfahrten bis 20%

Hinweis zur Benotung:
Note 3,0 (befriedigend) gilt nur im Verbund mit montiertem Gepäckträger am Heck (!!!), als Mountainbike hervorragende Qualitäten.

Wollte ich nur mal als Info erwähnen, ist der erste Test eines Cubes der neuen LTD Serie - und bis auf ein paar Ausstattungsdetails sind das Team und Race ja identisch.

Danke für den bisherigen Support hier im Forum!

Ich denke das Cube wird's werden...


----------



## relic81 (8. April 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis! ...und viel Spass mit deinem neuen bike! 

Ich werde wohl auch mal in den nächsten Wochen beim Händler vorbeischauen und nach ner Probefahrt fragen.
Was die Naben angeht bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer, im 2008er Modell haben sie noch XT Naben verbaut, aber wie´s beim 09er aussieht k.P... 
Egal, werds ja spätestens beim Händler sehen.


----------



## Mxplayer (8. April 2009)

Hi, habe mir das Race auch vor ein paar Tagen gekauft und wenige Stunden später war es schon fertig
Das Al 6.0 ist bei mir wg Wartezeiten durchgefallen
Die Naben sind wie das Laufrad von Sunringlé. Macht einen guten Eindruck da es sogar geöste Felgen hat.
Is auf jeden saugeil das bike!!
mx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiHan (1. Juni 2009)

Fahre selber nun seit einigen das Cube LTD Team (candy-green) und bin begeistert. Geht hervorragend nach vorne und ist im Gesamtbild sehr harmonisch. Gab bei meinem Händler auch das LTD CC (so wie Team, nur mit komplett XT an Bord) für 999 Euro. Wollte ich kaufen, aber gabs nicht mehr in 20"  
Bin aber dennoch mit meinem Team (hab ein wenig Preisnachlass bekommen) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## lakesidex (22. August 2009)

Der Thread hat mir schon sehr geholfen... Stehe auch kurz vor der Entscheidung ein Cube Ltd Race 2009 zu kaufen....

Der Händler hat mir das Bike für 880 Euro angeboten.. Denke das ist ein Guter Preis... soll ich zuschlagen oder lieber auf die neuen Bikes nach der Eurobike warten.. Wird sich die Ausstattung viel verändern??

Würdet Ihr das Race als Allround Bike einstufen.. (Ich weiß das ist eigentlich garnicht möglich) Mit dem ich auch etwas Cross / Downhill fahren kann....

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Kampfsalat (23. August 2009)

lakesidex schrieb:


> Der Thread hat mir schon sehr geholfen... Stehe auch kurz vor der Entscheidung ein Cube Ltd Race 2009 zu kaufen....
> 
> Der Händler hat mir das Bike für 880 Euro angeboten.. Denke das ist ein Guter Preis... soll ich zuschlagen oder lieber auf die neuen Bikes nach der Eurobike warten.. Wird sich die Ausstattung viel verändern??
> 
> ...



Wo gibts das denn für 880.....zuschlagen. Wo gibts das? hätte auch interesse annem LTD


----------

